

Is gevent holding you back from switching to Python 3? - jaddison

On Python&#x27;s Wall of Shame&#x2F;Superpowers[0], gevent[1] is the module that prevents me from moving my Python&#x2F;Django web projects to Python 3.<p>For those of you who previously used gevent and have ported&#x2F;migrated Python web projects to Python 3, have you simply refactored out gevent in favour of synchronous or asyncio-based code? Or have you found a good replacement&#x2F;gevent fork?<p>Note that there is a new project that hasn&#x27;t seen very much traction yet called guv[2] which aims to be a Python 3 gevent replacement. It&#x27;s quite early however.<p><pre><code>  [0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;python3wos.appspot.com&#x2F;
  [1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gevent&#x2F;gevent
  [2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;veegee&#x2F;guv</code></pre>
======
jaddison
Clicky-links for those interested:

[https://python3wos.appspot.com/](https://python3wos.appspot.com/)

[https://github.com/gevent/gevent](https://github.com/gevent/gevent)

[https://github.com/veegee/guv](https://github.com/veegee/guv)

